
An Old-Media Empire, Axel Springer Reboots for the Digital Age - walterbell
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/21/business/media/an-old-media-empireaxel-springer-reboots-for-the-digital-age.html?_r=3
======
frik
Where are the free Springer books (older than 2004)? Was this a PR gag right
after christmas?

~~~
elcapitan
Axel Springer is a newspaper corporation that is not related to the scientific
publishing house Springer.

~~~
frik
Oh, wow, thanks.

It seems they got the similar name from their founders that were related:
"Springer Publishing Company was founded in 1950 by Bernhard Springer, the
Berlin-born great grandson of Julius Springer, who founded Springer-Verlag (to
this day an entirely independent company)." \--
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Springer_Publishing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Springer_Publishing)

~~~
selimthegrim
No, Axel Springer is different yet again from those two.

~~~
frik
ok, got it.

1) "Axel Springer" \- publishes newspaper, magazines, web:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Axel_Springer_SE](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Axel_Springer_SE)

2) "Springer" \- publishes books:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Springer_Science%2BBusiness_Me...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Springer_Science%2BBusiness_Media)

3) "Springer Publishing" \- publishes journals and books (smaller company,
though founder was a relative of founder of "Springer"):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Springer_Publishing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Springer_Publishing)

Edit: @selimthegrim: you are right again, thanks, I should take a nap...
[fixed my mistake in point 3]

~~~
selimthegrim
No, 3's founder was a relative of 2's founder.

